# Debridement Measurements



## FirstLadi (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello All,

I am working in wound care now and I haven't had to calculate wound measurements in quite some time. Can someone please assist me with the appropriate assigning of CPT codes 11042 and 11045 for the following measurement and if there is any example I can get it would be great. I know that the first 20 sq cm is the 11042 and the additional would be the add on code of 11045. I am having a problem with coming up with the calculation for each indivdual measurement.  

Thank you

Wound#1 LLE-Measures 25cm x 39.5cm x 0.1cm

Wound#2 RLE-Measures 22cm x 39cm x 0.1cm


----------



## espressoguy (Sep 21, 2016)

To calculate sq cm you multiply length times width so:

Wound #1 - 25 x 39.5 = 987.5 sq cm
Wound #2 - 22 x 39 = 858 sq cm

If subcutaneous tissue was debrided for both wounds you would  add the two together to get a total debridement of 1845.5 sq cm.

This would then be coded as 11042, 11045 (x92)

This is an extremely large wound debridement. There is a CMS MUE of 4 (or 5, I can't remember for sure).


----------



## FirstLadi (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you so very much!!  That is actually the calculation I came up with but was second guessing myself because the wound debridement was so large.  This is a Medicare patient and I didn't think based on the MUE of 12 units of 11045, the physician would get paid for this many.  I am so glad that I was off on my measurements.

This will keep me on track going forward, I appreciate your time.


----------

